# Hedgehog moving items in his cage around?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

He has plenty of room as he has a 4 ft vivarium. This morning I woke to see his house had been pushed forwards almost against the glass when it is always placed in the corner of the vivarium. Any ideas why he would be doing this?


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Maybe he just wants to redecorate? :lol: 

Does he have a wheel in his cage to exercise with every night? If he doesn't, there's a chance he is moving things around because he's bored and has too much pent up energy. If he has a wheel and uses it regularly, there's probably nothing to be concerned about. He just might want his house to be somewhere else. Some hedgies are really prone to cage redecorating. Felix moves things around in his cage on occasion. Once he dragged his igloo a few inches across the cage right next to his food bowl so he could lay in the doorway and eat at the same time.


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes he has a wheel which he uses regularly  perhaps he just is a decorating Hoggie! I also think it may be because he's had a sudden growth spurt & his house is to small for him. Thanks


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

lehaley said:


> Maybe he just wants to redecorate? :lol:
> 
> Does he have a wheel in his cage to exercise with every night? If he doesn't, there's a chance he is moving things around because he's bored and has too much pent up energy. If he has a wheel and uses it regularly, there's probably nothing to be concerned about. He just might want his house to be somewhere else. Some hedgies are really prone to cage redecorating. Felix moves things around in his cage on occasion. Once he dragged his igloo a few inches across the cage right next to his food bowl so he could lay in the doorway and eat at the same time.


That is hilarious, wish i could have seen that


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

I think some hedgehogs are interior decoraters! :lol: Holly used to move things around in her cage, but she doesn't anymore.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

If you read on this site you will see that glass tanks are not recommended. They don't provide enough oxygen, they are hard to clean, they trap the smell of pee/poop and retain moisture.


----------



## wewerebound (Dec 7, 2011)

Henry likes to decorate. He has always moved things down since he was a baby


----------



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

HedgieGirl519 said:


> If you read on this site you will see that glass tanks are not recommended. They don't provide enough oxygen, they are hard to clean, they trap the smell of pee/poop and retain moisture.


Totally disagree. My breeder recommended a viv she keeps all 8 of her hogs in vivariums. They are extremely easy to clean,I do his litter tray/wheel each morning so their is no 'trap of smell' & there is plenty of oxygen as there as oxygen slits. I see a vivarium much more suitable for a Hedgehog than a hamster cage of some sort.


----------



## joydivision_ (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh mine does it a lot, somehow he manages to put ALL his toys in his igloo during the night and change his igloo of spot it is cuuuuuuute


----------

